# Legalize It?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> well this may not be off the wall too much but i say legalize pot .... everyone does it i find now if u dont do it u in minority and the u.s could make a bundle on it and help the economy and legalize prostitution anoter way to make monet and its between 2 consenting adults why not?


yeah!

and anyway in pot's case, everyone does it anyway so I dont know why they even bother. Well hell, everyone does it anyway in prostitution's case too







Apparently pots not very physically harmful (if at all).

I think the only reason prostitution will remain illegal is cuz parents don't want little Timmy seeing sex ads on tv and the newspaper and seeing guys pick up scantily clad women IRL while they head over to the grocery store, or have to pass by the local bordello on the way to school, and since parents make up the majority of the population, that case is hopeless.

I dont know who the hell is hellbent on keeping pot illegal tho...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> well this may not be off the wall too much but i say legalize pot .... everyone does it i find now if u dont do it u in minority and the u.s could make a bundle on it and help the economy and legalize prostitution anoter way to make monet and its between 2 consenting adults why not?


This is what is wrong with the country, if anything they should outlaw smoking anything.







Smoking marijuana leads to other things... much worse things, and I for one do not feel like working my butt off to support a bunch of burn outs. If I have reason to believe that someone is doing drugs at my school, we will raid the kids room... find any evidence and he will be gone the next day.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I havent... but you can imagine it would be somthing like that. Unfotunately there is a big movement in goverment to feminize the american public by supporting soy producers... whos soy products cause testosterone suppretion, while at the same time they are attempting band all pro-hormones and ephedra. They have the whole country brainwashed into believing this stuff is bad. Last time i check, our politicians were a bunch of poli-sci majors and do not know anything about the biological functions of the body. Funny thing is that the food and drug admnistration will not go near this issue. leave it to the know it alls, the ones who have no business medling in issues that they cannot comprehend. Then you have all the sports programs blamming deaths on the herb, when the truth is that they were practicing unsafe training methods and are trying to avoid pending law suits. There has never been a death that where ephedra could be proven to be the cause.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> > well this may not be off the wall too much but i say legalize pot .... everyone does it i find now if u dont do it u in minority and the u.s could make a bundle on it and help the economy and legalize prostitution anoter way to make monet and its between 2 consenting adults why not?
> 
> 
> This is what is wrong with the country, if anything they should outlaw smoking anything.
> ...


 well i tell u what bdking ur a liar and u false information ive debated this b4 and i know for a fact that there is no proof weed leads to anything else except to more weed lol ive smoked almost 10 yrs im 25 now and im fine and never tried or wanted to do anything else and im not in the minority people who go on to stronger stuff IMO are weak minded individuals i could stop smoking i did when i had to get the job i presently do (INTEL) and when i played football i didnt want to mess up my condtioning there is nothing wrong with weed come on dude please say crack or coke or meph but weed? please all it does is get u hungry and make u drive slower lol alcohol has a worse effect than weed does whos with me ?!!!!!!!!!!

















































and do u know how much money the u.s could make on taxes and talk about hurting the drug dealers!!! but to eacjh his own we all love p's im happy or heres one legalize p's in every state!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your seratonine balance must be good, Thoroughbred.. Cause I know some dudes thats been smok'in for only 5 yrs and they're jacked!!! Same with E.. but lets not get into that subject.. lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Your seratonine balance must be good, Thoroughbred.. Cause I know some dudes thats been smok'in for only 5 yrs and they're jacked!!! Same with E.. but lets not get into that subject.. lol


 really zilla? all my peeps have smoked since we been young and were fine we'll stop for 2-3 months just cause we dont want to then start up again no biggie and E? never tried im scared but am curious but dont think ill go there but just like p's everyone is different some peple can smoke weed and be cool others need spomething else then something else and so on sho my mom and i have smoked together (not till very recently) and she always told me when u have 5$ and u need gas and u buy weed instead then u have a problem as long as u put whats supposed to be 1st 1st u'll be fine weed is good for u well for me anyways and i dont smoke like crazy dude i mean like a blunt lasts me like 3 days u know what im sayng?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Marijuana isn't called the 'gateway' drug for nothing, you and your peeps are in the minority thoroughbred. which is good.

for my idea, hmmm? off the top of my head here, how about alcohol pills? sometimes I wanna get drunk but don't feel like going thru the process of drinking to get there. I know there are pills out there that can make you feel drunk, alot of painkillers for example, but Im talking about an actual alcohol pill, w/ varying degrees of alcohol content, like milligrams I guess.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

giovanni82 said:


> Marijuana isn't called the 'gateway' drug for nothing, you and your peeps are in the minority thoroughbred. which is good.
> 
> for my idea, hmmm? off the top of my head here, how about alcohol pills? sometimes I wanna get drunk but don't feel like going thru the process of drinking to get there. I know there are pills out there that can make you feel drunk, alot of painkillers for example, but Im talking about an actual alcohol pill, w/ varying degrees of alcohol content, like milligrams I guess.


 Isnt that why many people smoke weed in the first place. Because they wanna feel wasted without all the effort (and bathroom trips) of drinkin.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ill take a drunken buzz over a weed buzz any time, anywhere. but thats just me. 2 completely different feelings of being wasted, and Im not a big fan of how weed makes me feel by itself.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

personally - and you might call this greedy - I don't think that smoking and drinking have to be seperate things, in fact I quite like doing both together


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> personally - and you might call this greedy - I don't think that smoking and drinking have to be seperate things, in fact I quite like doing both together


 Thats called the full circle efect Innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > personally - and you might call this greedy - I don't think that smoking and drinking have to be seperate things, in fact I quite like doing both together
> ...


 I like to think of it as "normal"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Ill take a drunken buzz over a weed buzz any time, anywhere. but thats just me. 2 completely different feelings of being wasted, and Im not a big fan of how weed makes me feel by itself.


 well ur right to each his own but i like a weed high over drinking isnt it crazy i dont even drink maybe a beer which i really dont care for and i only drink at the clubs or i might buy a bottle of alize that will sit in my house for months as i drink it little by littel but i swear i know so many people that only smoke weed and thats it and never had a desire or want for anythign stronger like me never wanted coke meph none of that kinda thought it was stupid just dont see anything wrong with weed i think alcohol is worse persnally


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Our pro-weed enthusiast have made some valid points. I will admit that there would be positives that could occur as the result of legalization of marijuana. Many ideas will seem grand at first, and they may work out for quite some time. We have to look at the big picture though. If it were legalized EVERYBODY would do it, and it would not be a big deal... It would even replace drinking as everyones favorite weekend activity. Everyone will be sooo chill, and no one will want to fight ... just hang out and smoke weed, and drift away from reality. Reality is that life is painful, and the sharp constrasting difficulties that we face every day are the difference between 3rd world countries and our own. Many people would stop doing their jobs, not working effectively. You can not respond as well after smoking marijuana and that is a fact. The entire countries financial structure would collapse, and then what would happen when we are invaded by North Korea? Nothing, we would have become a nation of weaklings who would rather pick flowers then fight for freedom. If you want to legalize somthing illegal, how about legalizing winstrol... a potent ripping steroid with absolutely no long term side effects. At least it will not makes us complacent... only sharper.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Our pro-weed enthusiast have made some valid points. I will admit that there would be positives that could occur as the result of legalization of marijuana. Many ideas will seem grand at first, and they may work out for quite some time. We have to look at the big picture though. If it were legalized EVERYBODY would do it, and it would not be a big deal... It would even replace drinking as everyones favorite weekend activity. Everyone will be sooo chill, and no one will want to fight ... just hang out and smoke weed, and drift away from reality. Reality is that life is painful, and the sharp constrasting difficulties that we face every day are the difference between 3rd world countries and our own. Many people would stop doing their jobs, not working effectively. You can not respond as well after smoking marijuana and that is a fact. The entire countries financial structure would collapse, and then what would happen when we are invaded by North Korea? Nothing, we would have become a nation of weaklings who would rather pick flowers then fight for freedom. If you want to legalize somthing illegal, how about legalizing winstrol... a potent ripping steroid with absolutely no long term side effects. At least it will not makes us complacent... only sharper.










sorry bd everyone already does do it but come on i would never smoke b4 work not cause its bad or i would work slower(which is true) but because it would screw woth my high i want to sit down and chill not work!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

legalise smoking in the UK


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's not an issue for me or my country, since you can buy some weed as easily/legitamitely over here as a pack of tp or a milkshake....









But also for other countries, I believe pot shoud be legalized/decriminalized, for a number of reasons:
- Contrary to many official standpoints, weed is not a gateway to harddrugs, nor a life of crime (a very often used argument...)
- In Holland, where weed is legal, an equally large, or in some cases even smaller percentage of people have used weed at a certain point in their lives. One would expect that everyone in Holland would be walking around perma-stoned, but that's by no means the truth! Legalizing weed will not cause an explosive growth in the usage, imo/ime...
- Legalizing/decriminalizing weed will bring a seemingly endless amount of petty, softdrugs-related 'crimes', that only consume valuable resources with no beneficial effect whatsoever, to an end, giving the legislature and the police more time to take care of really important and harmful issues.

Note that I'm in favor of small-scale private usage and distribution through designated, and government-controlled shops supplied by authorized growers, and not a free market where the jungle law reigns supreme.
Large scale drug production, distribution and trafficking should remain a crime, imo!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont know who this everyone is you are talking about. I dont know one person that does. I dont even have one freind that smokes cigs. I guess if life is miserable and that is the only alternative then go for it. I personally like sweet ass cars, and you dont see pot smokers driving around in Ferraris for a reason. Staying the course fulfills the dreams.

"For the human mind is capable of being excited without the application of gross and violent stimulants; and he must have a very faint perception of its beuty and dignity who does not know this, and who does not further know, that one being is elevated above another, in proportion as he possesses this capability." - William Wordsworth

Think about what this is saying. You need to free your mind of addiction and denial.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> Think about what this is saying. You need to free your mind of addiction and denial.


Weed isnt physically addicting.







Psychologically? Maybe.

Everyone can make their own choice. You have made yours to be a life of strict diet and discipline (very admirable I must say)....

"I guess if life is miserable and that is the only alternative then go for it." - This statement right here bothers me because you are generalizing that everyone that enjoys the occasional smoke must have a miserable life.....not true....they are simply making a choice to engage their mind with another substance besides "legal" ones such as caffeine, aspirin, alcohol, nicotine, and dopamine (for that matter).

"I personally like sweet ass cars" - Good for you. Everyone has their personal preference.

"I personally like sweet ass cars, and you dont see pot smokers driving around in Ferraris for a reason. "

This is a blatant and obviously uneducated generalization.....Bill Gates smoked pot. Bill Clinton smoked pot. Countless dot-com millionaires and VERY successful people smoke pot. Please think before you speak.

Personally, i feel that with everyhting, if it is done in moderation and responsibly, it is no big deal.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Couple of things. The only reason marijuana is a "gateway drug" is because it is classified with things like cocaine and heroin. It isn't addictive, it is not harmful like smoking or drinking, it doesn't make people violent or cause them to go on crime sprees to pay for their pot addiction. In fact the only proven negative effect from it is respiratory problems after very extended use, but that is only because you are inhaling a burning substance. There is very little reason why it should remain illegal, at the very least decriminalizing it might actually do a lot of good. It won't be so risky then, the novelty will wear off and likely usage will drop some. It will also save millions upon millions of dollars because the government won't have to waste so much money rooting out the evil leafy plant and can concentrate on the real problem drugs.

Hopefully Canada will go through with the decriminalization of marijuana, North America is too uptight over minor issues. European countries have no problems, and neither would we.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> Couple of things. The only reason marijuana is a "gateway drug" is because it is classified with things like cocaine and heroin. It isn't addictive, it is not harmful like smoking or drinking, it doesn't make people violent or cause them to go on crime sprees to pay for their pot addiction. In fact the only proven negative effect from it is respiratory problems after very extended use, but that is only because you are inhaling a burning substance. There is very little reason why it should remain illegal, at the very least decriminalizing it might actually do a lot of good. It won't be so risky then, the novelty will wear off and likely usage will drop some. It will also save millions upon millions of dollars because the government won't have to waste so much money rooting out the evil leafy plant and can concentrate on the real problem drugs.
> 
> Hopefully Canada will go through with the decriminalization of marijuana, North America is too uptight over minor issues. European countries have no problems, and neither would we.


Decriminalization, not legalization, is the key.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Experimentation is alright i guess.. I think that everybody should know for themselves if that is somthing they want to pursue. I have obviously chosen my path and smoking weed would never be included. Im not against other people smoking weed, but i dont think that it should be leglized for the reason mentioned before. The individuals you mentioned were never really chronic pot smokers... and Bill gates pretty much ripped everyones ideas off (pretty damn good Idea). Bottom line is you have to know where to draw the line, and with legalizing weed there would be plenty of people who would not know where to draw the line. Either way, we each have our valid points but nothing will ever happen with this issue one way or the other. The politicians will just sit on it. If you think that legalizing weed would eliminate the use of harder substances then i would say it would be a worthy sacrafice.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> and you dont see pot smokers driving around in Ferraris for a reason.


Yes you do. Doctors, lawyers, judges, politicians, CEO's, policemen... There is not a single class or type of person that does not smoke pot. It does not make them less intelligent by using it nor does it make them less ambitious. It's ok not to like it, but your facts are way off base.

Mike, you can become addicted to anything. Water, milk, the smell of cut grass. These things do not have addictive qualities, it is a psychological addiction that takes place here. Can you become addicted to marijuana? Of course you can, but it will not be a physical addiction like smoking.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I dont know who this everyone is you are talking about. I dont know one person that does


 your talking about people who smoke hashish right?

were have you been?

in a hole somewere?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> Bottom line is you have to know where to draw the line, and with legalizing weed there would be plenty of people who would not know where to draw the line.


How is that any different than any other substance? People abuse alcohol, tobacco, marijuana, cocaine, extacy on a daily basis. Though with marijuana people aren't going to become violent or have alcohol poinsoning. Abusing any substance is bad, but that isn't something that can be given too much consideration because no matter what these people will abuse it legal or not. If not pot then something else. That is one of the uncontrolable variables, fortunately the consequences of it are quite low.

I would lay good money some of your friends have experimented with drugs at some point, whether or not they admit it is a different story. Drug use is extremely wide spread (specifically pot).

Unfortunately nowdays the US government is on this "drug use supports terrorists" kick. Heroin is really the only one that comes from terrorist sources (at one point Afghanistan was producing some 90% of the heroin market). Marijuana is largely homegrown or from Canada/Mexico, and last I checked neither of us were terrorists.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> In fact the only proven negative effect from it is respiratory problems after very extended use, but that is only because you are inhaling a burning substance.


 That's not entirely true, Neo: when smoking a joint, you'll inhale up to 5x as much tar, CO and nicotine and other shiz than when you would have smoked that tobacco without the weed...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Just like alcohol, smoking will not allow you to achieve your full potential. Everything pleasurable has a negative attached so everyone needs to stop pretending there are not negative side effects to feeling good. If you eat all the time, you get fat. If you chew tobacco, then you get gum cancer. Dont believe that you are going to smoke weed and nothing is going to happen to your intelligence.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why do you care about my intelligance so much?









I should have the right to do as I please!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You cannot use cigs or alcohol for examples. The goverment wants them banned for the most part. Cigs would be long gone if it wouldnt result in the collapse of much of the South's economy as well as millions of pissed off adicted smokers. The prohibition already sets the precedent for banning previously legal substances. I would be rioting in the streets if they ever tried to ban alchohol.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but why would you want to stop people smoking drugs?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> Mike, you can become addicted to anything. Water, milk, the smell of cut grass. These things do not have addictive qualities, it is a psychological addiction that takes place here. Can you become addicted to marijuana? Of course you can, but it will not be a physical addiction like smoking.


 Hence why I said physically no, psychologically, maybe.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing57 said:


> Dont believe that you are going to smoke weed and nothing is going to happen to your intelligence.


 Obviously you have played into the pothead hype. I know lots of true intellectuals who are also stoners.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Individual rights are taken for granted.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> Obviously you have played into the pothead hype. I know lots of true intellectuals who are also stoners.


Maybe they could have been even more.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Alcohol kills brain cells. So in a sense it makes you less intelligent. And comparing the three is very important, alcohol and tobacco are more harmful and addictive.

Jud, those are true because it's being burnt. Overall you get less because you smoke pot far less than you would cigarettes (unless you're a chronic pot smoker, which falls under the abuse category). You sure there's nicotine in marijuana? If so this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok OK IF they legalize Winstrol then ill be for the legalization of weed. I dont think this will be happening though, as much hype as there is for such a decision.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

No. Pot should not be legalized.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> You sure there's nicotine in marijuana? If so this is the first I've heard of it.










There is no nicotine in MJ.

To expound on your point Neo, alcohol actually kils brain cells. MJ has been proven to "dull" brain cells temporarily and not kill them.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont believe that you are going to smoke weed and nothing is going to happen to your intelligence.
> ...


 Hence my reference to all the professionals on the previous page. I think he's thinking about the classic stoner (ala Jay & Silent Bob). But those are people with sub-average intelligence anyways. To the best of my knowledge there isn't any proof that it makes you lazy or dumb because you've used it.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I want to touch on the original question (don't think I've really answered it yet). I do not believe now is the right time to legalize it, certainly not in the US. Have my doubts as to whether or not the US is ready for decriminalization, but probably not. No doubt they will watch us very closely if/when we decriminalize marijuana. Jumping straight to legalization is too much, before that happens a lot of things have to be in place.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I dont know who this everyone is you are talking about. I dont know one person that does. I dont even have one freind that smokes cigs. I guess if life is miserable and that is the only alternative then go for it. I personally like sweet ass cars, and you dont see pot smokers driving around in Ferraris for a reason. Staying the course fulfills the dreams.
> 
> "For the human mind is capable of being excited without the application of gross and violent stimulants; and he must have a very faint perception of its beuty and dignity who does not know this, and who does not further know, that one being is elevated above another, in proportion as he possesses this capability." - William Wordsworth
> 
> Think about what this is saying. You need to free your mind of addiction and denial.


 come on bd i know ur not saying if u smoke weed u caqnt be successful me myself im 25 and a technician for the best semiconductor company in the world bar none ......INTEL and im fine and the funy thing is most if mot all my co workers smoke lol







and how many bball players doctors actors always getting caught with wed they have cars and money and so do i and im only 25 wait till im 45 lol even if i am living in high ass san jose lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Jud, those are true because it's being burnt. Overall you get less because you smoke pot far less than you would cigarettes (unless you're a chronic pot smoker, which falls under the abuse category). You sure there's nicotine in marijuana? If so this is the first I've heard of it.


 There's no nicotine in weed: it just 'maximizes' the release of those chemicals during the burning process, I guess. I've read it in flyers, and it was told when I was still going to school (in one of those preventive talks). I have no data to back it up, but this is what I remember I'll see if I can find something...

So: smoking pot has nothing to do wheter you smoke or not: if you smoke one joint, you'll inhale the equivalent of about 5 cigarettes chemical-wise.

Further: stereotyping 'stoners' is just as pointless as stereotyping blondes, gay people or Chinese: it's simply not true. I know a lot of people (adults included) that smoke weed more than once a week, and have responsible and well-payed jobs, a normal life etc. There are not dysfunctional, irrational, slow or sluggish, stupid or whatever one will attribute to someone that smokes pot!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > Think about what this is saying. You need to free your mind of addiction and denial.
> ...


 now i see why ur the super administrator























and because u use my quote in signature lol


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Jud, yes it is correct that they are "maximized" due to the burning process. The equivalent of 5 cigarettes? I don't know about that, I do know the levels are higher than one cigarette. But put it into perspective, smokers smoke more than 5 cigarettes a week. At least that a day. Even is someone smoked a joint a day it's still less than your average smoker.

I know of people who smoke 4 joints a night (no exaggeration either) that are very successful and intelligent.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> I know of people who smoke 4 joints a night (no exaggeration either) that are very successful and intelligent.










Damn, busted.... 
Only occasionally, during the weekend or a movie-night with my mates, though.
About my intelligence/succes? No comments :







:

5 cigarettes is what comes to mind, but I'm not 100% sure (I'm looking for info, but the great internet is failing on me...)
Occasional potsmokers won't be affected by the nicotine etc. that much, since they don't have developed a nicotine-habit (not that it makes those substances any less harmfull), but smoking weed could lead to a nicotine addiction (as it did in my case).


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Sounds like that would be more of a psychological addiction to the act of smoking something. Would it be fair to assume you have a more addictive personality? By that I mean some people become addicted to things easier than others. I don't have an addictive personality, mine's more indulgent.









As for the 5 cigarette stat, I have a sneaking suspicion that's a bit of an exaggeration to serve their purpose. Both sides do it though, and even if it is accurate what I said above still applies.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Sounds like that would be more of a psychological addiction to the act of smoking something. Would it be fair to assume you have a more addictive personality? By that I mean some people become addicted to things easier than others. I don't have an addictive personality, mine's more indulgent.


 Not sure wheter I'm the addictive type: I just enjoy occasionally smoking a small joint before sleeping, to empty my head from a stressy day, but I won't ever let it interfere negatively with the important things in live!

My cigarette thing was caused by a boring summer: wasn't going on a holiday, and worked full-time. But every night I went out with my colleague's, and I guess you know with a little beer or weed, your not as resistent to things as usual :







: Anyways, I smoked that much that summer, that I'm hooked to that sh*t ever since







Before that, I only smoked cigarettes when I had a party (in Holland we call those people "social smokers"), and in hindsight, I wished it remained that way...
Nowadays, I guess about 75% of all **** I smoke are due to boredom, not having to do anything at that moment etc: smoking is a habit, a routine, a mind-thing. And as long as you maintain that, you'll never be able to cope with the physical part of stopping. That's the main reason why I still smoke: I need a really profound reason to stop (after smoking for many years, the health thing is not that much of an issue anymore: seen it, heard it, done it...). Before I have found such a reason, I realise it's pretty fruitless to even try to stop.
But I will, eventually.......


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey im not saying that you cant still be smart and smoke weed, but there is definately some effect on what you could become without it. It certainly doesnt help you make better decisions because it dulls your senses.. and if anything its draining money from your wallets that you could be spending on your children or somthing else worthwhile. I see what your saying about the stereo typical pot head... but for the most part that is true. You guys are the perfect proof of exceptions, but i would value your job as a computer technician as being a much better example of a successful pot smoker then being an actor or an athlete. Many actors do no even finish high school


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Potheads are more the exception than the rule nowdays. It dulls your senses while you use it, when sobre it is impossible to tell who smokes and who doesn't. I've never met any of these people in rl so it's imposible to tell from typed words.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Hey im not saying that you cant still be smart and smoke weed, but there is definately some effect on what you could become without it. It certainly doesnt help you make better decisions because it dulls your senses.. and if anything its draining money from your wallets that you could be spending on your children or somthing else worthwhile. I see what your saying about the stereo typical pot head... but for the most part that is true. You guys are the perfect proof of exceptions, but i would value your job as a computer technician as being a much better example of a successful pot smoker then being an actor or an athlete. Many actors do no even finish high school


 are you talking about alcohol, cigarrettes, or marijuana? I really can't tell





































As for myself, I have never gotten drunk or high, have never even SEEN marijuana IRL (despite the fact that easily half my highschool friends drank and smoked regularly, and some claimed they did so simultaneously), but if the rest of you wanna get drunk and high on a regular basis, thats fine with me, I dont care. :smile:


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I am a hippocrite. You can ask X, but we, especially me, used to spark blunts on the regs. Unfortunately now, we are both in the "real world" and don't get to do it that much/at all anymore.

With that being said, bud should not be legalized. The majority of the American public can't handle weed. I believe that if bud was legalized that there would be a much larger drain on society by burn outs. I don't think that they would be violent or anything, I just think that there would be a lot more bums and a lower level of productivity at work. The fact that bud is illegal curbs its use among most americans because of the stigma that it carries. If weed was looked upon like alcohol, there would be many many more users. The problem (and benefit) about bud is that there is not the physical penalty with abuse like there is with hangovers and puking with alcohol. For these reasons, I think that legalized weed would lead to a dramatic increase in abuse because there is not a physical deterrance. This will lead to an overall decreaqse in productivity and a drain on society. Depsite this, I love to spark blunts and will do so at every chance I get because I know how to control my use and can handle it! I gurantee everyone that I am not a drain on society.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't think that weed should be legalized .

Maybe I'm biased against any kind of mind altering substance because of my own personal experiences. I don't think it should be criminal to have a few joints either . I know many guys who smoke from time to time and are productive intelligent people. I've seen firsthand what can and does happen to too many people who start out with a few joints now and then and progress to the heavier sh*t , sometimes slower sometimes faster but eventually a percentage of them will progress to heavier drugs and the destruction that will likely come with it. 
It won't happen to everyone, 
It WILL happen to some, addiction knows no barriers, Doctors, Teachers, Lawyers and the typical assembly line worker ,no one is immune.
This is from my own personal experience in recovery from the past 6 years.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

shoot, i wish i would ahve seen this topic earlier.....well heres what i think,

in the US weed shouldnt be leagal cause it would be hard for me to make any money sellling it.
and if pot isnt legal then alchol shouldnt be either, but we have previously tried to ban alchol and that didnt work out

on the other hand.......if pot were legalized in the US people would grow their own. (obvisouly. ) and hen dealers would not be selling to make money for terrorist orgs.

there is a plus to both sides,...... either way ill continue to smoke and drink......


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> in the US weed shouldnt be leagal cause it would be hard for me to make any money sellling it.


 Dude, I wish you lived in jersey...I need a connection...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and if they do legalize they have to tax it


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

It's true, if they did legalize weed, then there's a better chance of it being used less. However, I dont think the US is ready for it quite yet. As a first step, the punishment should be lessened. There's no point in this harsh punishment just for smoking a joint. However, the police do take it over the line when trying to prosecute those growing their own weed for medicinal reasons, after being given their permit. They should start looking at the bigger problems in front of them, rather than something already legal. Weed will have its time. Maybe.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Marijuana legalization would be beneficial in many ways. The government realizes this, it is shoved in their face, but as long as republicans and democrats are in office, it will not happen. This nation, although liberal on the outside, is deeply conservative. This is a nation that breathes tradition, contradiction, and denial.

Marijuana is only a gateway drug to those who wish it to be one.

Considering how readily available marijuana is, it might as well be legal.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm sure that everyone here knows that it is 100% legal to sell and possess marijuana, as long as you are a licensed vendor and have marijauna tax stamps.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I just wanna be able to walk up to the counter and say " Lemme get a pack of Green Bud!"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I just wanna be able to walk up to the counter and say " Lemme get a pack of Green Bud!"


 My tip: move to Holland







There are about 25 cafe's in my hometown where you can get your stuff (they're called coffee shops over here.....)

They have to comply to a few rules though: tax is levied over their income, they can only have a certain amount of weed in store and get it from designated weed growers, they have to close earlier than regular pubs and bars (ie. around 2 am), it's illegal to sell to anyone under 18 years of age, selling alcoholic beverages in these coffee shops is prohibited, and probably there are a few more.
As long as they obey these rules, nothing will happen. But when they mess with them, the store is closed and the owners persecuted.

Imo, it's a pretty good system, and it works very decently.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna be able to walk up to the counter and say " Lemme get a pack of Green Bud!"
> ...


 heh, here in the states, our alcohol bars have to close at 2 am and you have to be 21 to buy it.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna be able to walk up to the counter and say " Lemme get a pack of Green Bud!"
> ...


 when can i come visit?


----------

